# Something wrong with the tug resort database? [FIXED]



## anne1125 (Jun 12, 2012)

Trying to see reviews and it's not connecting.

Anne


----------



## theo (Jun 12, 2012)

*Problem has already been reported directly to Webmaster...*



anne1125 said:


> Trying to see reviews and it's not connecting.
> 
> Anne



Yes, there is a problem of some sort this morning affecting access to the Marketplace, Resort Reviews, etc. Browser does not matter --- Google Chrome, Mozilla Firefox and Internet Explorer all yield the same sort of "server not found" type error message. I reported the issue to the TUG Webmaster via email early this a.m. (...worked just fine as of late last night, so this is a new issue). I'm sure the computer gurus will address, resolve and advise.

P.S. This "connectivity" problem with the resort database / marketplace, etc. has arisen  intermittently since earlier this year, but it's in capable hands. The sky is not falling, the world is not ending, all will be well.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 12, 2012)

"Server not found" errors indicate a failure in your system's attempt to lookup the alpha-numeric URL (www.tug2.net in this case), and have it return the appropriate IP number (69.16.236.4 in this case).

Are you still having the problem?   I'm able to access Marketplace, Reviews, and the TUG Home Page without difficulty this morning.


----------



## Larry (Jun 12, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> "Server not found" errors indicate a failure in your system's attempt to lookup the alpha-numeric URL (www.tug2.net in this case), and have it return the appropriate IP number (69.16.236.4 in this case).
> 
> Are you still having the problem?   I'm able to access Marketplace, Reviews, and the TUG Home Page without difficulty this morning.



I am still having this problem. Tried logging into reviews or marketplace and getting same error message,


----------



## Larry (Jun 12, 2012)

Oops! Internet Explorer could not find tug2.com

Try reloading: tug2.*com/*RnR/*ResortsGrid.*aspx

Additional suggestions:
•Access a cached copy of tug2.*com/*RnR/*ResortsGrid.*aspx

•Search on Google:

This is what I am getting


----------



## Karen G (Jun 12, 2012)

Larry said:


> I am still having this problem. Tried logging into reviews or marketplace and getting same error message,


At first click I was having the same problem. But, when I tried again it went through okay.

Edit:  I tried again and it didn't work. I'm using Safari on a Mac computer.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 12, 2012)

Larry said:


> Oops! Internet Explorer could not find tug2.com
> 
> Try reloading: tug2.*com/*RnR/*ResortsGrid.*aspx
> 
> ...



I don't understand what this is suggesting.  There are no asterisks as part of the correct URLs.  Any attempt to go to tug2.*com will fail as there is no such address.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 12, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> I don't understand what this is suggesting.  There are no asterisks as part of the correct URLs.  Any attempt to go to tug2.*com will fail as there is no such address.



I think he adding the asterisks so it doesn't create a link


----------



## madex (Jun 12, 2012)

Trying to connect to Marketplace since last night.  From my laptop (Internet Explorer) and from my office this am (also using Internet Explorer).  No luck!
"cannot find page."

Mozilla, same results "cannot find page."


----------



## gandalf252002 (Jun 12, 2012)

I tried your link to Reviews and got HTTP 400 Bad Request.  When I went to the top and selected TUG Resort Database, that paged loaded but http://tug2.com/tugmembers gave me the same 400 Bad Request along with http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace



Makai Guy said:


> "Server not found" errors indicate a failure in your system's attempt to lookup the alpha-numeric URL (www.tug2.net in this case), and have it return the appropriate IP number (69.16.236.4 in this case).
> 
> Are you still having the problem? I'm able to access Marketplace, Reviews, and the TUG Home Page without difficulty this morning.


----------



## Larry (Jun 12, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> I don't understand what this is suggesting.  There are no asterisks as part of the correct URLs.  Any attempt to go to tug2.*com will fail as there is no such address.



I am not adding anything I just go to Tug home and click onto reviews or click onto marketplace and this is what I get. I have never had a problem before this morning and I am using internet explorer.


----------



## Larry (Jun 12, 2012)

Larry said:


> I am not adding anything I just go to Tug home and click onto reviews or click onto marketplace and this is what I get. I have never had a problem before this morning and I am using internet explorer.



Oops! Internet Explorer could not find tug2.com

Try reloading: tug2.*com/*tugmembers

Additional suggestions:

•Search on Google:


Tried it again and then did a copy and paste in my response and that is when astericks appeared. Their were no astericks in my link


----------



## Karen G (Jun 12, 2012)

When I click on TUG Resort Databases in the red bar above, it takes me to http://www.tug2.net/reviews.shtml. From there I can click on all the blue tabs and go to the respective pages EXCEPT for Timeshare Resort Ratings and Reviews and Timeshare Marketplace. On those I get the Safari error page saying that Safari can't find the server "tug2.com".


----------



## Larry (Jun 12, 2012)

Karen G said:


> When I click on TUG Resort Databases in the red bar above, it takes me to http://www.tug2.net/reviews.shtml. From there I can click on all the blue tabs and go to the respective pages EXCEPT for Timeshare Resort Ratings and Reviews and Timeshare Marketplace. On those I get the Safari error page saying that Safari can't find the server "tug2.com".



I also tried Safari and got the same error page as Karen.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 12, 2012)

Karen G said:


> When I click on TUG Resort Databases in the red bar above, it takes me to http://www.tug2.net/reviews.shtml. From there I can click on all the blue tabs and go to the respective pages EXCEPT for Timeshare Resort Ratings and Reviews and Timeshare Marketplace. On those I get the Safari error page saying that Safari can find the server "tug2.com".



Just for the record, I have not had any problem accessing the ratings and reviews or the market place.  I've been on since about 9:00


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 12, 2012)

It looks like there are some problems with the configuration of your nameservers for TUG.com:

http://www.intodns.com/tug2.com

If you compare that with the working domain, you'll see the differences (and some other problems that aren't affecting us):

http://www.intodns.com/tug2.net


----------



## theo (Jun 12, 2012)

Makai Guy said:


> "Server not found" errors indicate a failure in your system's attempt to lookup the alpha-numeric URL (www.tug2.net in this case), and have it return the appropriate IP number (69.16.236.4 in this case).
> 
> Are you still having the problem?   I'm able to access Marketplace, Reviews, and the TUG Home Page without difficulty this morning.



Doug:

I can (...obviously, per this post) log onto TUG and this BBS without difficulty or issue. It is only upon attempting to go to Marketplace that I cannot do so. I haven't changed anything since my (successful) visit to Marketplace late last night, so I'm not sure that your explanantion is actually the answer...

P.S. Exact same result using your above provided links too, btw.
Short answer: yes, still encountering the same issue.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 12, 2012)

The Marketplace and Review database (anything on tug2.COM) is housed on a different physical server than all the bbs and the rest of the tug2.NET stuff.   I don't have access to the backend of that server so I can't check much out on it.  I continue to have no problem accessing tug2.COM from here in South Carolina, however.

I've alerted Brian to this thread, as the tug2.com server is his baby alone.

= = = = = = 

In general, a "page not found" error is quite different from a "server not found" error.   

"server not found" -- as indicated above, this is returned when your system cannot get a successful lookup response when trying to get the IP number associated with an URL, via the DNS (dynamic name system) server your system is configured to use.  For most of us, this is the DNS server associated with our internet provider.

"page not found" -- this indicates that the DNS lookup was successful and that the destination server was actually contacted, but that the particular page cannot be found there.  This is typically identified with an HTTP error code of 404. 

"bad request" -- typically identified with an HTTP error code of 400.  Again, this means you successfully connected to the server, but that the server cannot understand what you're trying to do once you get there.  This most often caused by the specific page request (the part of the URL after the server name, tug2.com in this case) being malformed somehow.


----------



## C30NY (Jun 12, 2012)

I too am having problems accessing the marketplace and reviews....from my tablet, laptop, PC or phone.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2012)

working on the issue at the moment.

my apologies


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2012)

this has been corrected....my apologies for the delay.

love it when people work on a live public server outside its maintenance windows.


----------



## Larry (Jun 12, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> this has been corrected....my apologies for the delay.
> 
> love it when people work on a live public server outside its maintenance windows.



Thanks Brian!!!! 

It is working fine now. Thanks for the fix!!!!!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 12, 2012)

TUGBrian said:


> this has been corrected.


Thanks, Brian. All's well in TUG world again.


----------



## madex (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

